# Ridgid table saw outfeed table



## gwilki (Sep 28, 2008)

Keith

Here are pics of my outfeed table, as we talked about in thread on veneer cutting jig. I'll post the last few pics in part 2. The piece that is solid on the saw is 44" x 9.5". The overall table open is 44" x 34". I think the pics speak thousands of words, but if you have any questions, just ask.


----------



## VisExp (Sep 28, 2008)

That's great.  Thanks for posting those pictures Grant.  They certainly answer a lot of questions and give me some ideas.  A couple quick questions:

I see you only extended your miter slots through the 9.5" wide section of the out feed table.  Does that limit the travel of something like a cross cut sled?  Or do you just drop down the big part of the out feed table when using a crosscut sled?

In the fold up legs it looks like you just have a bolt in the bottom of each leg to adjust the level?

I assume the hole in the table is to allow space for the motor when you tilt the saw 45 degrees.  

With an overall depth of 34" are you able to rip a 4'x8' in half lengthwise?  Obviously the depth of the out feed table is partly determined by the height of the saw, but I assume by making the 9.5" section deeper you would get a deeper table overall.

Thank you again for taking the time to take and post the pictures!


----------



## gwilki (Sep 29, 2008)

Keith:
Only having the slots in the fixed part does limit travel, but when using my sled, I drop the big section down. The sled limits the size that I can cut anyway, so it's not been a problem.
The legs have adjustable feet on the bottom. You can just barely see one of them in the pics in part 2 of the post. My floor is close enough to level that I've really only used them to first set it up.
You're right about the hole in the fixed part of the table. Of course, I didn't think of that until the first time I tilted the blade after installing the table. Duh.
I can't get a 4 x 8 sheet of anything into my shop owing to the stupid way that the builder did the stairs, so that isn't an issue for me. The fixed section is just long enough so that the hinged part clears the motor. But, you're right of course, you could make the fixed portion longer and get more overal length without having the hinged part hit the floor.
I'm glad that I could give you some ideas for yours.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 29, 2008)

Grant,
I haven't seen the Rigid table saw, but I like the motor out to the side out from under the table... I have a little Delta shop master and the motor is in the housing under the table...plus the switch, so I constantly have trouble with the switch filling with sawdust and not working plus the motor is in the sawdust - haven't had trouble with it yet.

I'm like you, I can't get a 4 x 8 sheet in my shop because of space limitations... fortunately, the saw is light enough that I just take it outside to do larger pieces.
Don't do much large pieces anyway, so not real problem.


----------



## gwilki (Sep 29, 2008)

Chuck: I end up using a circular saw in my garage to cut sheets roughly to size, then take the pieces into the basement for final dimensions. It's a pain, but that's life.


----------

